# Solved: Palm Not Hotsyncing



## kilmargames (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello. I have a Palm Centro, with Palm 5.X. I am trying to hotsync my phone with my Windows XP computer. I have gone through all of the steps on Palm's website and none of it worked. It keeps getting stuck on the package installer and sometimes does not even get past Connecting, or I get an error on the User Id saying there is a system error. Feel free to ask for any extra info that you need. Ty!


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

A few questions:
Has it ever synced?
Did you upgrade from a prior device?
Is this a fresh install of the Palm Desktop software?
Does your USERNAME exist on the Plam Desktop already? Is there data there?
Have you run the DBFIXIT program on your Centro?


----------



## kilmargames (Dec 25, 2008)

Has it ever synced? ---- Yes. I sync it often.
Did you upgrade from a prior device? ---- No. This is my first Palm.
Is this a fresh install of the Palm Desktop software? ---- No. I've had it since July 2008.
Does your USERNAME exist on the Plam Desktop already? Is there data there? ---- Yes. Although I've tried deleting my user data on the computer like I've seen in other helps. And sometimes it works.
Have you run the DBFIXIT program on your Centro? ---- No. What is it?
edit: interestingly enough it now syncs but the file i had it install it is 0k in reality it is ~42k (installed to my card (2gig)) 
edit (again): it just solved its self. just started working randomly


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Check out Brighthand.com 
It's a Palm specific site.


----------

